# Tactical EMS Training



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

2 questions.. what departments in Mass have a Tactical EMS unit? If you have Tactical EMS training would this increase your chances of getting onto a dept?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Tactical EMS? Never heard of such a thing. You mean like rapell from the top of a building with an ace bandage gripped in their teeth? They give them non pointy scissors for a reason you know. Just cancre mechanics in my book. Load em up &amp; bring them to the real doctors I say. Just a fancy boxed cab that costs about $175 a trip.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Tactical EMS usually run with a swat team or ERT. They are medics trained to enter situations with LEO's. More than enough times they are LEO's themselves. It is a rare breed. But.. thanks for the input...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Boston EMS has one. I do believe there was a Tactical EMS training class at MSP a couple weeks ago, not sure though - I saw alot of BDU's and a few EMS folks I know.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

HC

Tactical EMT's are usually cross trained Law Enforcement/EMS providers. They are specially trained to provide on scene patient care and stabilization during an tactical (i.e. SWAT, active shooter, confined spaces....) situations. The whole "load them up and get them to the real Dr." mentality will work for some injuries but for the more serious ones you definitely would want someone on scene who can provide more advanced care to stabilize the patient before transport. In your case in Boston where there are so many hospitals having a tactical EMT not be that necessary but in other parts of the state that are not so urban they can be very valuable.

Ranger,
Trp. William McElhiney (508-867-1161) runs the CONTOMS (tactical EMS) program for MSP try to give him a call.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

RPD you are correct MSP did have a CONTOMS(EMT-T) class this past week. Like Irishpride said for the most part most EMT-T are police officers they are specially trained to treat injured PO's civilians and suspects in side a hot area until they can get them out and to other awaiting EMS units. I think Fallon still helps out by providing specially trained Paramedics with Metro-LEC and there call-outs. Also Trp William McElhiney is the man to goto if you are interested in a EMT-T class. However I don't believe they hold them very often usually only one a year from what I remember and with the prospects for 2 RTT's they probably won't have another one for a while


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

*


Ranger2 @ Fri October 08 said:



2 questions.. what departments in Mass have a Tactical EMS unit? If you have Tactical EMS training would this increase your chances of getting onto a dept?

Click to expand...

*I don't believe it would help.

A couple of the swat guys on my dept. are paramedics. This fact helped them get on the swat team...but it didn't help them become cops.

You might get a small town chief that might like the fact that your EMS, but then again, small town chiefs don't have swat teams.

On the other hand, being an EMT or paramedic would probably help you get on the fire dept.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Some towns (though not many) have EMT preference. Also, not always, but most times it can be a deciding factor between you and another candidate. It was s deciding factor for a friend of mine that was tied with 2 others.


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

Amherst has tactical ems


----------

